# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Chuyện cười >  Tuyển Tập Truyện Cười Hay Nhất !!!

## trf2_anvietcons

*Tuyển Tập Truyện Cười Hay Nhất !!!*



Ba cô thư ký trò chuyện với nhau về việc mình đã chơi khăm sếp như thế nào.
 Cô thứ nhất:
 - Một hôm tớ dùng băng dính dán hết các ngăn kéo của sếp lại. Thế là khi cần mở ngăn kéo, sếp bực tức quát um cả lên.
 Cô thứ hai:
 - Một lần lục trong ngăn kéo của sếp có mấy bọc bao cao su, tớ liền lấy kim chọc thủng tất cả, xong để lại nguyên trong ngăn kéo cho sếp.
 Cô thứ ba nghe đến đây mặt tái mét, không nói được gì và ngất xỉu.

 Tình cho không biếu không
 Một trạm xăng nọ đặt ở nơi khá hẻo lánh nên rất ít khách. Lo sợ trước khả năng phá sản, chủ nhân của nó nghĩ ra một cách bèn đặt một tấm biển đề: "Đổ xăng ở đây sẽ được phục vụ *** miễn phí".
 Không bao lâu sau, một khách hàng lái xe đến, đổ đầy bình xăng rồi đòi đòi khoản *** miễn phí kia.
 Chủ trạm xăng đề nghị khách hàng chọn lấy một con số bất kỳ trong dãy số từ 1 đến 10 và nếu đoán đúng sẽ được hưởng phần thưởng đã hứa. Người khách đoán số 8 và ông chủ cây xăng đáp:
 - Anh đoán gần đúng. Con số chính xác ở đây là 7. Xin lỗi, nhưng lần này anh không được phục vụ *** miễn phí. Chúc may mắn lần sau.
 Một thời gian sau, vẫn vị khách hàng cũ quay lại nhưng lần này đi cùng một người bạn. Anh ta ghé trạm xăng, đổ đầy bình và lại đòi được phục vụ *** miễn phí. Ông chủ ở đây một lần nữa đưa ra câu đố cũ và yêu cầu khách hàng đoán. Anh ta gọi ra số 2 và chủ cây xăng đáp:
 - Anh đoán gần đúng. Con số chính xác ở đây là 3. Xin lỗi, nhưng lần này anh không được phục vụ *** miễn phí. Chúc may mắn lần sau.
 Khi hai người đánh xe đi, người lái xe nói với bạn:
 - Tớ nghi đây là trò bịp bợm và thằng cha đó chẳng bao giờ cho khách hàng của hắn đoán trúng và thưởng thức món tình cho không ấy đâu.
 Anh bạn gân cổ cãi:
 - Không phải trò bịp đâu. Vợ tớ đoán trúng 2 lần rồi đó!

 Bạn đồng hành tóc vàng
 Cô gái tóc vàng nọ ngồi cạnh một người đàn ông xa lạ trong một chuyến bay đêm. Khoảng một giờ sau khi cất cánh, cơ trưởng cất tiếng ngỏ lời xin lỗi hành khách vì một trong 4 động cơ bị hỏng và họ sẽ tới điểm đến trễ mất 15 phút.
 Khoảng 30 phút sau, cơ trưởng lại thông báo:
 - Động cơ thứ hai tiếp tục bị hỏng và chúng ta sẽ tới phi trường kế tiếp trễ 30 phút so với lịch trình. Thay mặt phi hành đoàn, tôi thành thật xin lỗi quý khách về sự bất tiện này.
 15 phút sau, viên phi công lại cất tiếng, vẻ hơi thiếu bình tĩnh:
 - Tôi rất lấy làm tiếc phải thông báo rằng động cơ thứ ba của máy bay lại hỏng và chúng ta sẽ tới điểm đến muộn 1 giờ.
 Cô gái tóc vàng quay sang than phiền với người bạn đồng hành:
 - Anh bạn này, nếu động cơ thứ tư của máy bay mà hỏng nốt thì chúng ta phải ở lại trên này suốt đêm mất.

 ***

 Trên một chuyến bay, có cô gái tóc vàng nọ mua vé hạng thường nhưng lại vào khoang VIP để ngồi. Một lát sau, người đã mua vé có số ghế đó lên máy bay và đòi lại ghế. Cô gái tóc vàng đáp:
 - Tôi là một cô gái tóc vàng xinh đẹp, tôi đáp máy bay đi Florida và tôi không phải nhường chỗ cho ai hết.
 Người hành khách gọi chiêu đãi viên lại than phiền. Anh chiêu đãi viên thuyết phục một hồi nhưng cô gái ngang bướng vẫn lặp lại:
 - Tôi là một cô gái tóc vàng xinh đẹp, tôi đáp máy bay đi Florida và tôi không phải nhường chỗ cho ai hết.
 Chịu thua, anh chiêu đãi viên gọi cơ trưởng. Người lái máy bay đầy kinh nghiệm rỉ tai cô gái nói khẽ một câu và cô gái ngoan ngoãn đứng dậy, xách hành lý xuống khoang hạng thường.
 Kinh ngạc, người khách VIP hỏi:
 - Ông nói gì mà cô ấy chịu nghe lời thế?
 - Tôi bảo cô ấy rằng khoang hạng thường mới đi Florida, còn khoang VIP thì đi New York.

 Lời khuyên của bác sĩ
 Một anh chàng đi khám bệnh, than phiền với bác sĩ rằng anh ta bị mất ngủ triền miên vì hễ đặt lưng xuống giường là đầu óc lại nghĩ tới hàng nghìn chuyện đâu đâu. Bác sĩ gật gù tỏ ra hiểu biết rồi phán.
 - Trước khi đi ngủ, ông hãy uống ba muỗng thuốc xổ.
 - Như vậy sẽ ngủ được à?
 - Không. Nhưng ít ra ông chỉ nghĩ đến một chuyện thôi.

 -------------------------o0o0o-------------------------

 Một bà hỏi bác sĩ:
 - Thưa bác sĩ, chồng tôi lúc này bị một chứng bệnh kỳ lắm, sau khi đi làm về khắp mặt anh ấy nổi đỏ như những vết son vậy. Có cách nào trị được không?
 - Vậy thì bà hãy bảo ông nhà trước khi đi làm đừng cạo râu xem!

 Con gái
 Cô con gái ông cảnh sát trưởng chạy bổ vào nhà và khoe với bố: "Bố ơi, con có thai".
 Sau đó, cô rút trong túi áo ra một tập giấy lớn và nói: "Còn đây là danh sách những kẻ bị tình nghi".

 Tên em là gì?
 Chàng trai nhìn thấy một cô nàng khá xinh trong công viên đang đứng bên dòng sông rất thơ mộng. Chàng bèn tiến đến đọc mấy câu thơ làm quen kiểu nho nhã khiến nàng không thể không tiếp chuyện chàng. Sau một hồi nói chuyện say sưa, chàng trai mới ỉ ôi hỏi cô gái:
 - Em ơi, nói chuyện sớm giờ mà anh còn chưa được biết quý danh em là gì? Nói cho anh nghe được không em?
 Nàng ỏn ẻn :
 - Thôi chả nói đâu, tên em nghe kỳ lắm!
 - Hổng có sao đâu. Tên gì mà kỳ chớ, nói cho anh nghe đi mà, chàng năn nỉ.
 - Thôi.
 - Đi mà, nói đi!.
 Nàng bèn cúi xuống lượm 1 cục đá lên cho chàng coi.
 - Ờ, thì là cục đá!
 Nàng cãi:
 - Hổng phải. Là thạch.
 Đoạn nàng chỉ tay xuống dòng sông. Chàng nhanh miệng đoán:
 - Là nước. Không, thủy. Ồ, tên em là Thạch Thủy! Trời ơi, tên đẹp gần chết mà hổng chịu nói cho người ta nghe!
 Nàng lắc đầu buồn buồn, liệng viên đá xuống nước và nói:
 - Hổng phải, anh có nghe tiếng gì không? Thạch rớt xuống thủy kêu cái "tủm". Tên em là thế đó. Đã biểu kỳ lắm đừng có hỏi mà.

 Đúng vậy, nhưng...
 Ông bố giận dữ hỏi ba đứa con trai:
 - Thú thật đi, ban nãy đứa nào đứng trên kia đổ bô thẳng xuống sông?
 Ba đứa im lặng. Ông bố tiếp:
 - Chúng bay hãy nhớ lại chuyện ông Washington và cây anh đào. Bấy giờ, Washington cũng trạc tuổi chúng mày trót dại chặt cây anh đào, nhưng đã thú thật với ông bố. Điều đó khiến bố ông ta rất tự hào.
 Nghe vậy, thằng bé thứ nhất liền thú nhận. Ông bố thở dài rồi cầm roi lên chuẩn bị vụt cho nó vài roi.
 - Bố! - thằng bé phản đối - Bố vừa kể chuyện Washington nhận lỗi thì được ông bố tha cơ mà!
 - Đúng vậy, nhưng khi Washington chặt cây thì bố ông ta không ở trên cây.

 Loạn
 Tại văn phòng mới, sếp đang phân chia bàn làm việc:
 - Từ cửa trở vào lần lượt là chỗ của Xướng, Hợp, Hưởng, Giao.
 Giao rụt rè hỏi:
 - Thưa sếp, em muốn đổi chỗ cho anh Xướng được không ạ?
 Sau một cái nhíu mày, sếp quát:
 - Không được, các cô cậu mà làm ăn thế thì loạn.


 Chưa tìm thấy
 Bố làm Giám đốc, đang đọc cuốn Luật Doanh nghiệp. Đứa con trông thấy nói:
 - Bố ơi, sách này của bố bị mọt cắn thủng, nom thấy cả trời!
 - Biết rồi!
 - Thế mà bố lại cứ lẩm bẩm: "Chả thấy kẽ hở nào

 Còn đau hơn
 Bố của trò Vova bị cô giáo mời đến gặp. Khắp mình dán đầy bông băng, ông vừa lê bước vào đã nghe cô kể tội con mình:
 - Bác xem này! Em Vova vẽ con ruồi lên cái đinh trên bàn giáo viên. Tôi đập một nhát, chảy cả máu tay.
 - Trời ơi! Thế là còn nhẹ. Cô nhìn cái thân tôi xem, đây là hậu quả của việc nó vẽ mẹ nó trên đống thủy tinh đấy.
 - Úi chao!

 Thói quen
 Một chàng trai sống ở sa mạc với một con lạc đà cái. Chàng thấy cô đơn nên rất hay “quấy rối” nàng lạc đà. Chỉ hiềm một nỗi, mỗi khi bị chàng chạm vào mông thì nó lại chạy lồng lên. Một hôm, có cô gái xinh đẹp lạc đường trong sa mạc với một chiếc xe hỏng. Sau khi được chàng giúp sửa xe và chỉ đường, cô gái rất cảm kích. Nàng tình tứ vuốt má chàng rồi nói:
 - Anh đáng yêu quá, biết lấy gì để cám ơn anh. Thôi thì anh muốn gì em cũng chiều. Không do dự, chàng chỉ ngay vào con lạc đà và nói:
 - A! Thế thì cô giữ hộ tôi con quỷ cái kia cho nó đứng yên một lúc!

 Cùng chung ý nghĩ
 Sau khi về hưu, cặp vợ chồng già suốt ngày quấn quýt bên nhau, hàn huyên tâm sự đủ thứ chuyện. Một hôm, người chồng hỏi, nếu ông chết trước thì người vợ sẽ làm gì.
 Bà vợ đáp:
 - Thì em sẽ tìm thuê chung một ngôi nhà với vài quả phụ hoặc phụ nữ độc thân khác ít tuổi hơn em cho khuây khoả nỗi buồn. Vì em khá trẻ so với tuổi, nên những phụ nữ đó phải ít tuổi hơn em thì mới hợp.
 Rồi bà hỏi lại:
 - Nhỡ em chết trước anh thì sao?
 - Anh cũng sẽ làm như thế!



 -------------------------o0o0o-------------------------

----------

